# Bogus IRS Debt Collection Telephone Scammers....BEWARE!



## SeaBreeze (Jun 14, 2014)

Got a call from some clown with a heavy foreign accent a few days ago.  He alleged that I owed the IRS $3,000 and something dollars from an audit from 2008-2012.  He was very threatening and tried to intimidate me, I played along because I never had such an aggressive phone call like this, knew he had to be a scammer, and wanted to see how far he'd go.

He said if I didn't act in 45 minutes to pay back the owed money, they would take away my car, my house, even deport me.   He said that a sheriff would show up and my door and put me in jail.  He gave me all sorts of info, his badge ID, my case number, laws I violated, etc.  That's when I yelled at him and told him that HE was the one going to jail for being a scammer.  I posted a comment on the scam webpage, my username was Jail the Scammers...

Many people have fallen for this, and lost lots of money in the process...can't believe how gullible some folks can be.

http://www.azcentral.com/story/mone...ers-threatening-people-jail-irs-scam/8783399/

http://800notes.com/Phone.aspx/1-877-395-3878


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 15, 2014)

I've gotten a phone call, in the past,  from someone with a heavy foreign accent (and a long-distancy sound -static,  on the line) ... and they call me something like _Barney_ or _ Bony_ .. I just politely tell them they have the wrong phone number,  and hang up before they can say another word.  

Funny ...  they don't call back..  .. so maybe I've missed out on some creepy conversations.


----------

